# Portage Lakes Open



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Rats Nest Bass Club has an Open Bass Tournament at Portage Lakes! The timing should be good for guys that like to fish the spawn.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Any OGF members fishing this one?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Thinking about heading up.


----------

